# is this pregnancy destind for miscarriage???



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Emily,

I found out i was pregnant on Monday with a clearblue digital test which said 1-2, this is my 3rd pregnancy after two loses this year. due to my paranoia i have since been testing everyday to see if the lines on first response were getting darker which they started to but now seem to be the same if not lighter than the previous test and never getting darker than the control line. i also did a clearblue digital yesterday morning hoping to see it had moved up to 2-3 but it hasn't and is still saying i conceived 1-2 weeks ago which i know is wrong as i  used opks and bbts  so i know i conceived 3 weeks ago on Tuesday  does this mean my hcg isn't rising  and doubling like it should and i am gonna miscarry for a 3rd time? i am taking cyclogest  this time so worried this is the only thing holding it off.my gp won't do beta hcg blood work and says that's the midwifes  job but here u don't see them till 8 weeks which i don't think i will make.is there anything i can do to prevent a m/c happening?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think the testing has the opposite effect than you intended it to, you were doing it to reassure yourself but I think its making you more worried. The tests that show how many weeks you are arent accurate, and they depend on how dilute your urine is and how much you  have drunk. There isn't anything you can do to prevent a miscarriage, but I don't feel that this indicates you are going to have one. Please don't test so often, as I think its not helping you at all,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

